# Who would you invite to dinner and why?



## creative

If you could invite anyone you admire (living or dead) to dinner, who would it be and why? 
(Not necessarily on the same night!)

1.  *Jesus*....just to be in his presence and feel his love radiating (I am not religious by the way)

2. *Bill Hicks* - a comic pioneer/maverick who inspired me to get into stand up comedy, i.e. that you can make people think and laugh.  (He can be a bit overly aggressive for me but that's his passion coming through.  He keeps it real!  )

3. *Oscar Wilde *- I adore his wit and deserved arrogance.  (Unfortunately he had a somewhat low opinion of women though...not sure if that is more to do with the era he lived in - women seen as domestically focused - and/or to do with his homosexuality).


----------



## Mad Cook

Who to invite to dinner?

1. The Queen (ours) so she can see, in real life, how the other half live and so she can come along and bring her slippers and just be comfortable without having to smile and ask questions and look interested in the boring replies. She might enjoy having the chance to talk about herself for a change.

2. David Niven - Had me crying with laughter when he appeared on a chat show talking about his experiences in Hollywood and when he read "The Moon's a Balloon" on the radio.

3,. Vera Brittain - author of "Testament of Youth" and other books because she was such an amazing woman. She was on Hitler's famous blacklist of people to be arrested and sent to concentration camps when Britain was invaded


----------



## Andy M.

My mom, my aunt and uncle and my ex's dad.

They are all people whom I love and admire and miss a great deal.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I'm with Andy, a few old friends and family members that meant a great deal to me.

I would ask a couple of them to bring a dish to pass!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Like Andy And AB, I'd like family around. Mom and Dad are welcome to join us any night - I'll even polish up Mom's old silver. Hmm, maybe I'll start using it for just us.

If someone famous would like to join us, my request is for Thomas Jefferson. An original foodie. He's welcome to bring Ben Franklin - I bet he was a lot of fun.


----------



## Cheryl J

Didn't even have to think about it - my mom and dad.    Mom's been gone for 3 years, and dad for 14.  I still think about them every day and wish they were here to share cooking experiences with me.


----------



## Kayelle

Oh yes, nobody famous interests me at all, and I wouldn't interest them either.  

To have all of my departed family members around the table again when I could ask all the questions that will forever be unanswered now would be wonderful. If there is any advice I would give to young people, it's to ask questions now of the elders about their life experiences because that history will die with them if you don't.
By the way, CG, my multiple great uncle was Ben Franklin. The family referred to him as "Uncle Benjie".


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Robert A. Heinlein, so we could discuss the concept of "GROK" and see if he or I need salt.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> ...By the way, CG, my multiple great uncle was Ben Franklin. The family referred to him as "Uncle Benjie".


Now that is some genealogy! I was always amused to know I descended from "Polish royalty". You see, my great grandmother was the housekeeper for a wealthy family. She had the keys to the cupboard and oversaw the rest of the staff. Still, nowhere near as cool as an Uncle Benjie.


----------



## Katie H

My father.  I left home at 18 and he died when I was 24, so I didn't really have many years knowing him.

When he died in 1973, he left an indelible mark on the community and to this day folks still reminisce about him and remember him with love and, sometimes, tears.

What little time we had together was filled, as much as could be the case, with all manner of love and knowledge.  Because of him, I know most of the trees in the woods and understand that regardless of what color we are on the outside, we're all the same color on the inside.

I learned that last lesson as I was assisting him in a minor surgery.  The substitute circulating nurse made some really, really unkind remark about the female black patient on the table.  My father didn't tolerate that type of attitude from anyone and very deftly and with only a few words put the nurse in her place.  He'd just finished opening the patient's abdomen and looked over at the snarky woman.  His words were something to the effect, "You'll notice Mrs. X, that we're all the same color on the inside."  He just glanced up over his surgical mask and calmly uttered those words.  Mrs. X was silent during the remainder of the procedure.

He always treated everyone with kindness and left a legacy of love to everyone he touched.

I would love to enjoy his favorite meal with him one more time.


----------



## roadfix

A few of my friends I haven't seen since high school.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Actually, if I could invite anyone, I'd invite the biological parents I have never met. Several years ago I tried to track them down without success. If they are still alive, I'm certain I am running out of time.


----------



## creative

Steve Kroll said:


> Actually, if I could invite anyone, I'd invite the biological parents I have never met. Several years ago I tried to track them down without success. If they are still alive, I'm certain I am running out of time.


Oh...that touched me.  Do you get to see the excellent UK programme "Long Lost Family"?  (It deservedly won a Bafta).  It reunites members of family with another member of the family, e.g. a mother they never met because they were adopted etc. when their search reached a dead end.   It is emotional and healing (always ends with the presenters detailing how they track them down successfully).  It is _available on youtube_....just in case it appeals and would interest you rather than be too painful.  Perhaps the programme will help provide clues to enable a better search...


----------



## Mad Cook

I was under the impression that the OP meant us to choose a famous or historical person.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

"If you could invite anyone you* admire (*living or dead) to dinner, who would it be and why? 
(Not necessarily on the same night!)"

Does not specify a celebrity or historical figure. Only someone we admire.


----------



## creative

PrincessFiona60 said:


> "If you could invite anyone you* admire (*living or dead) to dinner, who would it be and why?
> (Not necessarily on the same night!)"
> 
> Does not specify a celebrity or historical figure.Only someone we admire.


Yes I left it loose...is there a problem?  Do you want to divulge your reply?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

creative said:


> Yes I left it loose...is there a problem?  Do you want to divulge your reply?



I was responding to Mad Cook's comment above.


----------



## roadfix

Ooo.....I forgot about the "admire" part when I wrote I wanted to invite my old buddies from high school.


----------



## creative

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was responding to Mad Cook's comment above.


Ah sorry I missed that - since her post was not quoted in your post.  

Really this thread can incorporate whatever feels right.  It's not hard and fast... it's just a game.
I guess I took it for granted that we would obviously want to see our loved ones that have departed.
Hence I was aiming for others that we admired but I don't mind whatever form feels right for the person.


----------



## creative

Mad Cook said:


> I was under the impression that the OP meant us to choose a famous or historical person.


Yes I did...it didn't occur to me that some may invite their loved and departed ones since I obviously took it for granted that they would take priority.

My fault for not clarifying it. That said, it's just a game...


----------



## Kayelle

I guess I'm safe with "Uncle Benjie". I agree CG that Ben Franklin was not only brilliant but a fun guy too judging by some of his quotes. My kinda guy.


----------



## Cheryl J

Wow, Kay!  That's pretty awesome - learn something new about our members here all the time! I'd say your safe with Uncle Benjie!   I too love his quotes.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Peter Jennings.  I so enjoyed his news broadcasts and really miss him.  I always thought he'd be extremely interesting with all his travels and years reporting the news.  RIP.


----------



## bethzaring

family here too. One of my illegitimate ancestors! I would love to learn who his parents were. Birth record from 1783 is silent to father.


----------

